# a/v control booth for small church



## fsistler (Oct 22, 2015)

I am new to the group. I pastor a small church (50-80 people). We are getting a new a/v system with two 60-inch monitors, and 22-channel audio mixer, etc. System designed by professional company. Our task is to build a control booth to run it. any suggestions or resources to use?
I have some experience with control systems, but am ignorant about creating a permanent control space.


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome to CB! I relocated your thread to the Sound Form so it is posted in the proper place. Not all members think to visit the New Member Board.

There are companies that manufacturer furniture for the exact use you are looking for. Many even have locking covers to keep idle hands off of the equipment to protect your investment. Raxxes and Omnirax are a good starting point.

Invest in good cable and connections for the system. The reliability and years of service these can provide are well worth the cost. A cheap cable or connector can literally leave you in the dark or shut down an entire system.


----------



## microstar (Oct 22, 2015)

Get the dimensions of your audio mixer and any other equipment that will be desk-mounted and then the dimensions of the equipment rack(s) your other equipment is to be mounted in by your provider. Do a scale plan drawing (like an architect would do) of the desk or countertop space required, with the equipment laid out on it, where the equipment rack needs to be located (maybe not in the control booth if there are no user-operated items), space for the operator(s) chairs, etc.. This will show you the shape and square footage needed. I would try to locate the control booth on the centerline of the stage at the rear of the sanctuary and within the coverage area of the main speakers. You can spend as much or as little as you want for the "furniture" housing the components. Do not build an enclosed control room; keep it open so the operator is in the same space as everyone else. There are folding or tambour-type covers available for securing equipment if that is necessary in your situation as described in other posts.


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 22, 2015)

Make sure to take into account if cables stick out the back of your board. I have a counter that perfectly fits my board, but doesn't have enough room for my cables to safely bend.


----------



## FMEng (Oct 22, 2015)

Ask your sound contractor to help you choose the location. They should be able to factor where operator can hear the sound the best along with where it is practical to run power and cabling to it. Do not build a room with walls and a window. A window would color the sound heard by the sound operator too much. Good sightlines is important. It may need to be elevated enough so that the seated operators can see over standing congregation.


----------



## jkowtko (Oct 22, 2015)

Are you planning to run musicals in your theater? Or just lecture, choir, bands? 

If the latter, then I suggest you move into the 21st century, bag the sound table, and get a rack mixer that you can run off of iPads and smartphones. You can shove the rack mixer into a corner closet or under a reception table in the back of the room, and your sound engineer will be free to roam around the back and sides of the auditorium as he/she mixes the show. I have been doing this regularly for bands, choir, dance show, benefit, concerts, and am seeing less and less need for a "sound booth" other than a place I can walk to periodically whenever I need to make an adjustment to some piece of rack equipment.

If you describe this to your sound contractor they should understand what you are talking about and be able to help you setup an optimal configuration minimizing cable lengths. And if they don't know what you're talking about ... then time to find a new contractor.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Oct 22, 2015)

There's a few good articles on tech booth design specifically aimed at church's that may be helpful
http://churchtecharts.org/home/2012/8/11/new-tech-booths.html
http://churchtecharts.org/home/2013/7/24/building-a-new-tech-booth
(This website has several others articles on AV booth design, all with good info and shared experiences, but the above 2 are some of the most helpful)


----------

